# A few fish from CBBT



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fish were caught on the ocean side of CBBT while trolling home made umbrella rigs . Rock was about 38" but weighed in at just under 25lbs . Blues obviously 10 lbs plus but didn't weigh them . Fish caught last Sunday

Sorry, had to remove your slideshow. Getting complaints from membership.....Hat


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

glad you finally got to get out buddy- nice show - come on back now ya hear !


----------

